# Membership Renewal



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,

Have emailed someone about this but no reply as yet, not to worry.
Just wondering if I will be receiving 1 more issue of Absolutte before I have to renew.
#1184
Sam Heyburn
If you need anymore info just let me know.

Thnks
Sam.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Sam,

You should be able to check your expiry status by logging into the shop.... but I can tell you that your membership does not expire until after the next issue, 16.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Clive,
Will renew after i get issue 16 then

Sam.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it that time again guys?
Couldnt find anywhere on TTOC that told me :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sniper-sam said:


> Is it that time again guys?
> Couldnt find anywhere on TTOC that told me :?


I'll see when you expire.

I'm also going to see about getting on available to view on the site somehow. just not had time to look at it still.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you renewed at 16 your membership will expire after 20 which is due out shortly


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Good point, 4 issues per year and all that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If your postcode is BT36 its 20 for sure


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes it is, thanks i'll renew after 20 then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sniper-sam said:


> Yes it is, thanks i'll renew after 20 then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Might as well do it know while you remember :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Done :lol:


----------

